# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Trimming slab edges

## stevo27

Have had a slab poured for a shed recently and there's been some concrete squeeze out under the formwork in a few spots.  
Do I just hit it with a diamond disc on a grinder? 
Cheers

----------


## johnc

Only if it's visible, yes a diamond disc will tidy up the dags

----------

